
Gogs – a Self Hosted Git Service in the Go - obilgic
https://github.com/gogits/gogs
======
SEJeff
Seeing how installing gitlab is a mess and gitorious is barely maintained,
this is an interesting start. I'dove to see it takeoff into a credible "OSS
github" that people can self host

